# HTS Mini System Giveaway from Yamaha and HTD



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*This is the HTS Mini System Giveaway from Yamaha and HTD (Home Theater Direct)*

This system will include a *Yamaha RX-V473 Receiver* and a *Yamaha BD-S473 Blu-ray Player*... along with a complete *5.2 HTD Level 2* speaker system.

The Yamaha Receiver and Blu-ray Player are the units we reviewed here at HTS.

















The HTD system is coming from our new sponsor, *Home Theater Direct* (sponsoring our Home Audio Speakers forum)... and includes the *Level 2 Tower Speakers*, *Level 2 Center Channel Speaker*, *Level 2 Bookshelf Speakers* and not one, but TWO *Level 2 Powered Subwoofers*. This system is currently being reviewed by HTS.








This total system value is $2,150. You could be the winner of this system!

*Click here for more details*!


----------

